# Happy Father's Day



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you paternal guys in here a happy father's day.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. The kids and wife bought this over 35 year old dad a very long skateboard. Now I have to go show them I can still ride one!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! The four of us went out and had family breakfast together. Always an adventure with young kids.


----------



## Zara Mari (May 19, 2011)

Although it is lame that I only have email or sms or a phone call to tell my pop that I love him, I want to make him feel loved and special every day. this past father day was awesome. I get to hang out with the guy and since us guys aren't really that affectionate, times like that i really treasure. thank you whoever invented father's day.....


----------

